# How to make metal cored, wood bangles - Video Series



## BangleGuy (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey all, I have just finished uploading a 9 part video series on making metal-cored, wood bangles to YouTube. You can follow along at the WildWood Design Channel

I cover all of the steps in the process including how to take professional looking photos of your small wood projects using a photo cube, backdrop and editing software. If you a flat woodworker (like I was for the last 30 years), the video on taking photos is Part 9, and applies to small projects.

You can download a free 15 page tutorial covering the bangle making process on my website at; http://www.bangleguy.com/tutorials--video.html

Thanks for watching!

Eric “BangleGuy” Goertz


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this video.


----------

